

Call with Current Continuation Patterns - fogus
http://repository.readscheme.org/ftp/papers/PLoP2001_dferguson0_1.pdf

======
mgreenbe
This is very nice---it catalogs a number of standard continuation tricks in a
manner clear enough (I think) to enlighten those who barely know what
continuations are in the first place. As a bonus, the devil/angel/milestone
idea is new to me.

It's a (very small) shame that _dynamic-wind_ doesn't get any coverage.

